# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  BSNL Services  Inquiry and Help Desk

## xeon

BSNL Sevanangal ellathinekkurichum vyakthamaaya Vivarangalkku vendi ee threadil postuka,,,

----------


## KHILADI

idakidaku cut aakunnathinu enthenklum patch undo?

----------


## ParamasivaM

BSNL... in 1 word, sucks.  :Laughing:

----------


## KARNAN

BSNL message offers tharumo???????

----------


## sirius

BSNL  :Angry: 

ente 2g plan nashipichu..............ini one month data plan inu 98 rs...............eniku mb alla venda validity aanu vendathu.............ellam nashipichu bsnl :Doh:

----------


## teegy

> BSNL 
> 
> ente 2g plan nashipichu..............ini one month data plan inu 98 rs...............eniku mb alla venda validity aanu vendathu.............ellam nashipichu bsnl


Avanmar pani tharan vendi mathram irikkuvaa... Am planning to port to idea... Atleast 3g servixe enkilum ktttum

----------


## vishnugk88

> BSNL message offers tharumo???????


Stv 53 ...3000sms on network free for onemonth....other mobiles 12paise

----------


## Don Mathew

> BSNL... in 1 word, sucks.


Exactly... :Yes:

----------


## Don Mathew

> BSNL 
> 
> ente 2g plan nashipichu..............ini one month data plan inu 98 rs...............eniku mb alla venda validity aanu vendathu.............ellam nashipichu bsnl


Ippo athinu 2G offers undo?..ellaam nirthiyille?.. :Thinking:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Ente Land line 3/4 month ayi kedanu. Cmplint koduthu maduthu.
And brodband conection apply cheythitu no responce.

So, Help me 4 positive result.

----------


## teegy

BSNL's Mobile Application

BSNL introduces a new mobile application for Android / Windows mobile phones users. With increasing penetration of smart phones, this simple and smart App will enable customers to pay Postpaid bills and do Prepaid TopUp from anywhere and anytime. The objective of this App is to enable the customers to pay Postpaid bills and Prepaid Topup online through Mobiles. This Mobile based access to the online payment gateway breaks the barriers and limitation of sticking on to a location with PC and gives flexibility to pay.  BSNL considers this mobile application is important to reach customers proactively in facilitating bill payments in Landline/Wireless (GSM/CDMA/WiMAX –Postpaid /PrePaid) segments.  BSNL’s goal with this mobile application is to provide Mobile users a visually appealing, user-friendly application which facilitates a hassle free payment mechanism.

----------

